# Wearing open tattoos in UAE



## 200256 (Jan 16, 2013)

hello all

i'm having a tattoos on pretty much my whole arm and was thinking whether it's allowed to walk in the streets/malls/restaurants/etc with it visible or should I have it covered. Tats are not with any religious or racial or national motives...

thanks


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Tats are fine. You may get some curious looks or question, but those that might be offended will not say anything to you about them and will just steer clear.


----------



## M.A.K (Sep 14, 2011)

Do people really get offended with tattoos here?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

People/families who are trying to maintain their religion/customs/values that maybe alot of people see as archaic are probly at a losing end of the stick in the uae. It is haram/forbidden. It is what it is. People that I know that I would say would be offended, tend to avoid going where most western people go... this is what I mean by they will just steer clear.


----------



## M.A.K (Sep 14, 2011)

I agree but i dont think they get offended by it unless your tattoo is of an offensive nature e.g. a naked ninja chic with a katana.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Just be aware that when you go to public places i.e. malls etc that you wear a t-shirt or something that covers you to mid arm.

I don't think people get offended by tattoos, but for many it goes against their beliefs and is not allowed, but they won't frown on others who have them. I know quite a few Emiratis who have heaps of tattoos/piercings etc - but they're not overly religious - obviously.


----------



## 200256 (Jan 16, 2013)

thanks for replies everyone 
lol not a naked ninja chick  mostly animals 
anyways just in case I bought some covering sleeves from tatjacket so i'll se how things will be going


----------



## a_calantha (Jan 10, 2013)

I've got a nice butterfly tattoo on the back of my neck, just above my left shoulder. Should I cover it up while in public places. How about at work?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

a_calantha said:


> I've got a nice butterfly tattoo on the back of my neck, just above my left shoulder. Should I cover it up while in public places. How about at work?


At work definitely!

As a sign of respect to the UAE, you shouldn't be baring your shoulders in public places like malls anyway. Clubs/bars/the beach etc ok. But bear in mind in places that are considered 'family' areas, people should dress more modestly.

The authorities are starting to crack down on this.


----------



## 200256 (Jan 16, 2013)

a_calantha said:


> I've got a nice butterfly tattoo on the back of my neck, just above my left shoulder. Should I cover it up while in public places. How about at work?


google tatjacket they have some great products for concealing (and maintaining) tattoos, I got a couple of full sleeves from them, they are great


----------



## dubaidweller (Jan 18, 2013)

*how common are JOINT families in UAE?*

I dont think many arabs are interested in tatoos


----------



## a_calantha (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys. Appreciate it.


----------

